# Why (Music content)



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

I am into Trance/House, so why do I like The Black Eyed Peas - "Meet Me Half Way" so much? Am I getting old?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

because the female singer not only sounds horny as hell, SHE IS, and she likes the girls to :doublesho


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

silverback said:


> because the female singer not only sounds horny as hell, SHE IS, and she likes the girls to :doublesho


:lol:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Astro said:


> I am into Trance/House, so why do I like The Black Eyed Peas - "Meet Me Half Way" so much? Am I getting old?


Perhaps it's not so much the fact you are into trance/House and more you are just a fan of rubbish music:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

